# 75 gallon tank



## shink (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi all, new to the forum. I've been reading for a couple weeks. Searching for answers.

I have been away from fish for about 20 years, about a year ago, started a 20 gallon planted tank.

Now I am planning on moving up to a 75 gallon cichlid tank.

Now the questions. What should I use for the bottom, filter, heater. 
Most of the cichlid tanks I've seen, they really aren't planted. Can you have a planted tank, with cichlids? If so, do I need to use C02?

any and all suggestions welcomed.

Thanks,
Shink


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello! What kind of cichlids did you plan of having in the tank? And yeah plants and cichlids dont go good together. Maybe java moss or something like that, and also, canister filters would probably be best for your tank but there a little expensived. As for heaters, any 250 watt heater should work as long as it isnt too cheap.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Plants are fine with discus angelfish apistos rams kribs..... What kind of cichlids you have in mind?


----------



## shink (Dec 18, 2012)

I am looking at getting Malawi cichlids


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

In my mbuna tank I have tried annubias (torn to pieces) Java Fern (ate the whole plant) and Giant Val which is still fighting but gets chewed on a bit every day. Some online say they keep plants and have no problems, so like always depends on your individual fish.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Shink,

In my new 75gal central/south american tank, my plants have been fine so far but that's only because my fish are small. hornwort / pennywort / java fern. Right now the severum is munching on the hornwort but that's it. Once the severum gets big I imagine he will mow everything down....but until then I will enjoy the plants while they last .

Is your tank pre-drilled on the bottom with a built-in overflow? If so you might want to consider going the sump route (that's what I have), otherwise canister is fine. Fluval FX5 canister filter is supposedly good but perhaps overkill. There are lots of options out there, just depends how much you want to spend on it.

-Zeke


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 19, 2012)

shink said:


> Hi all, new to the forum. I've been reading for a couple weeks. Searching for answers.
> 
> I have been away from fish for about 20 years, about a year ago, started a 20 gallon planted tank.
> 
> ...


I am not a child keeper but I am into plants and the two do not mix. Probably why when you see child set ups they are scaped with a lot of rock and some type of sand, maybe power sand. I have a 75 and use an Eheim 2076 as wellas a korlia for better flow.


By the way. Welcome 

Aquaticz


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 19, 2012)

Please unsubscribe me.
Just joined yesterday, even answered a few posts. I dislike moderation, why are my comments not posted. Someone is a control freak. Goodbye


----------



## shink (Dec 18, 2012)

I do not have the tank yet. I am trying to find out all of the equipment that I need first.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

welcome.from a 20 gallon to a 75 is a great upgrade.i know you will enjoy to a lot


----------



## gamelovers11223 (Jun 20, 2012)

African cichlids and plants don't coexist. I kept a few Malawi fish before, didn't like 'em - sold them. Now I keep Oscars and Flowerhorns, much more personality in these. 
But, if you want Africans, you'll need good filter, a combination of HOB and canister will work great; at least a 200w heater, my advice, splurge on a name brand one once and never have a problem; powerhead is recommended to get all fish' feces to one place in a tank so cleaning is easy; lots of hiding places and caves so there would be no war for territory in the tank. 
If I think of something else, I'll add later.


----------



## shink (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for.the advice


----------



## shink (Dec 18, 2012)

Please keep the advice and tips coming. 
My wife likes the look of a planted aquarium, we may go that route. 
is having co2 a necessity for a larger planted aquarium? 

I'll take advice on both setups.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Not a necessity but makes things grow way faster! Which means more upkeep! lol


----------

